# S-Video 16:9 output



## Spyle (May 31, 2006)

How can I configure this? Surely it's possible.. Even my 5yr old DVD player can do it.

I get black bars on each side (top/bottom/left/right) when recording a 16:9 show via s-video. I'd like to correct that.


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

vip211 can't do anamorphic output from either S-video nor compsite. You will get black bars top and bottom if you recording widescreen hdtv shows and will get black bars all around. No way you can change it, unless dish gives us a firmware upgrade, your you can fork over $299 to them to get vip622 which give you S-video anamorphic outout on S-video and composite.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

isantoso said:


> ... you can fork over $299 to them to get vip622 which give you S-video anamorphic outout on S-video and composite.


I would choose that solution with caution.

When the ViP-211 was released it had the same output as the ViP-622 DVR has on TV1 ... one set of aspect selections for the HD outputs that turn into anamorphic on the SD outputs. Then a software upgrade came that "assumed" that the SD outputs were going to SD sets and E* split the aspect selections ... the HD aspect affects only the HD outputs (HDMI/Component) and the SD aspect affects only the SD outputs (Composite/S-Video/RF Modulator) with the SD selections for HD being zoom or letterbox.

I suspect that once other issues are solved that the ViP-211 style of aspect selection will be brought over to the ViP-622 DVR. So if the "anamorphic" output is the only reason why you want the 622 don't expect it to last.


----------



## Spyle (May 31, 2006)

Well that's just lovely. :nono2: 

I'll warn my dad about this. He records shows (4:3 & 16:9) on a DVD-Recorder through s-video with DirectTV and does not have this problem. He was thinking about switching to DishNetwork.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> ... the HD aspect affects only the HD outputs (HDMI/Component) and the SD aspect affects only the SD outputs (Composite/S-Video/RF Modulator) with the SD selections for HD being zoom or letterbox.
> 
> I suspect that once other issues are solved that the ViP-211 style of aspect selection will be brought over to the ViP-622 DVR. So if the "anamorphic" output is the only reason why you want the 622 don't expect it to last.


Hi James,

What you've described is exactly the behavior I get from my 622 when operating in dual mode - In single mode the settings are non-discrete, giving the (HD output) gamut of aspect settings on all SD & HD outputs.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I presently use the 811 and I have both Component Connections and S-Video Connections operative - I have to use the Remote for my Toshiba RP HDTV to switch between to two.

Question: With a 211 can I do the same????

TKS


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

Yup, both HD and SD output are active on vip211


----------



## mrgreen4242 (Jun 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> I would choose that solution with caution.
> 
> When the ViP-211 was released it had the same output as the ViP-622 DVR has on TV1 ... one set of aspect selections for the HD outputs that turn into anamorphic on the SD outputs. Then a software upgrade came that "assumed" that the SD outputs were going to SD sets and E* split the aspect selections ... the HD aspect affects only the HD outputs (HDMI/Component) and the SD aspect affects only the SD outputs (Composite/S-Video/RF Modulator) with the SD selections for HD being zoom or letterbox.
> 
> I suspect that once other issues are solved that the ViP-211 style of aspect selection will be brought over to the ViP-622 DVR. So if the "anamorphic" output is the only reason why you want the 622 don't expect it to last.


I've been considering getting DishNetwork service, and this is the information I have been looking for. I want to connect the 211 to by TV's HDMI port for live HD viewing, and the SVideo to my stand alone TiVo unit for SD and recording.

Of course I won't get HD DVR capabilities, but I'm ok with that. What I want is for SD content to be passed to the TiVo in a way it'll record it, and I can play it back without it look "wrong".

So, 4:3 video coming from the SVideo port should be in plain 4:3 aspect ratio (which I can then use my TV to zoom, crop, whatever I want with), and HD content coming from the SVideo port will be down-converted and letterboxed? Also, by cropped do you mean just have the side cropped off? Can you pick which one you want?

While I'd of course prefer an anamorphic signal from the SVideo port (which the TV can then just stretch back out), I can deal with letterboxed as the zoom on my sets pretty decent so I'd at least get the full 16:9 image, even though the quality would suck.

Also, you mentioned that the 211 USED to do anamorphic output, bit now doesn't... any word on that coming back? 

Thanks for your help!
Rob


----------

